# New member and new project boat.



## westexhunt (May 14, 2013)

Been looking for a forum to throw jet ideas around in and seems like you guys are GTG. I bought this boat off the Texas Parks and Wildlife surplus auction and looking for ideas on completion. It's 1/4" bottom and 3/16" sides and everywhere else. Hull is 18' long, bottom is 54", 24" sides and weighs 1000lbs as it sits. It had an outboard jet on it when it was in service but I am not sure what size, (found a T shaped impeller key when I was cleaning it out). 




It will be used mainly for shallow rocky rivers with rock walls but will see the occasional shallow bay for Redfish. Most of the serious river guys here are running Mercury Sport Jet's (175/200) and I am considering buying a fiberglass sport jet with the 175 to rob the jet drive from. I can order a jet pump and UHMW foot to fit on a number of useable outboards 90-115HP but really want to fab in a 175 sport jet with a stomp grate. 

Adding sponsons and using a properly set up outboard jet will make it plenty useable but $$$ wise it will be very close to the same money with a Sport Jet and that is my preference. If anyone knows where a complete outboard jet is in the 90-115 range is I would be willing to buy it and give it a try before going all in. Might add UHMW to the bottom at some point. Before I get too much flak for running a true flat bottom with a jet, I know there are draw backs but it works pretty damn good where we run.

I'm thick skinned. Fire away. Thanks.


----------



## lowe1648 (May 14, 2013)

I would be looking at a 150 larger outboard. 115/80 with three guys,gas,gear,and batteries will be close to the max weight a 115 will push.


----------



## WhiskeyBent (May 15, 2013)

lowe1648 said:


> I would be looking at a 150 larger outboard. 115/80 with three guys,gas,gear,and batteries will be close to the max weight a 115 will push.


I agree. That's a lot of weight to push with a 115. I have one that weighs around 800 lbs with a 115 and it could have used a 150.


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 15, 2013)

No such thing as too much power. I am very happy with my 225's performance, but If I could do it all over again I would have done a 300xs. :lol: 

Sportjets are very good performers, and they do so with less weight than a comparable OB jet. That would be my vote.


----------



## lowe1648 (May 15, 2013)

Here is outbard jets site listing boat choice and weight. 
https://www.outboardjets.com/boatSelection.php
I would say with the hull you have a obj would be the way to go. I'm sure someone somewhere has ran a sport jet on a true flat bottom hull and made it work but would be far from a optimal hull for a sport jet.


----------



## River Rider (May 20, 2013)

Man I was checking that same boat out. Looked like a hoss, but too big for my river. Supposed to keep that parks and wildlife auction a secret as it is getting harder and harder to get a good steal on that site now. Kidding... Either way that is a heavy rig and I would be looking into alot more motor for it at least a 150 hp if you go outboard. BUt as said before no such thing as too much motor. Look forward to seeing updates and if you are ever near Bastrop hit me up and we can run the Colorado.


----------



## westexhunt (May 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315375#p315375 said:


> River Rider » Yesterday, 13:50[/url]"]Man I was checking that same boat out. Looked like a hoss, but too big for my river. Supposed to keep that parks and wildlife auction a secret as it is getting harder and harder to get a good steal on that site now. Kidding... Either way that is a heavy rig and I would be looking into alot more motor for it at least a 150 hp if you go outboard. BUt as said before no such thing as too much motor. Look forward to seeing updates and if you are ever near Bastrop hit me up and we can run the Colorado.



I am looking for a sport jet powered boat to purchase and strip out to repower this sled. I know there are lots of doubts on running a flat bottom with a sport jet but some have made it work and I am willing to try. If it doesn't work I will make changes. Would love to run the Colorado sometime.


----------



## semojetman (May 21, 2013)

Guys around my parts, put inboard setups in flat bottoms all the time.
it just takes a little modification to get enough water pressure on the intake.


----------



## westexhunt (May 28, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315529#p315529 said:


> semojetman » 21 May 2013, 18:29[/url]"]Guys around my parts, put inboard setups in flat bottoms all the time.
> it just takes a little modification to get enough water pressure on the intake.



I would really like to talk to some of the guys you mention before I cut this hull up. Just had a great weekend on the river and I am ready to get this rig on the water.


----------



## Novicaine (May 28, 2013)

That is an awesome boat. I am contemplating my next project boat and I think that a 1/4" bottom would be just about right. I don't know enough about water flow to predict how a sportjet would run with a flat bottom. My guess is that it would do ok, but cavitate a lot in turns and choppy water. 

I bought a fiberglass donor boat last year for the 120 hp sportjet and was quite happy with all I got for the price... It's a good way to go. 
Congrats on the purchase, quite the tank! 
Got any more pictures of it?


----------



## westexhunt (May 30, 2013)

No other pics right now but I will be taking some.


----------

